# ATM skimmer info from the Commonwealth Bank



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi folks, this presentation landed in my inbox yesterday so I thought it would be a good idea to share. We hear a lot about skimming on various forums usually from someone who has just had their account accessed, and we get the occassional pix, but this is the first time I have had a bank presentation that gives you a commentary and pix's about everything!

And I always thought holding my hand over the hand hitting the keys on the keypad would stop anyone seeing my pin!

Skimmer Presentation V1 230109 Ppt


----------

